# Discovery Cove - General Information



## mjhtvchick

_*Updated July 27, 2022*_

This post provides general information about Discovery Cove.

All prices quoted in this post are subject to change; please check park website for current information.

Discovery Cove is located across from SeaWorld near the intersection between International Drive and the Central Florida Parkway. Click here (https://discoverycove.com/en/premier-planning/directions) for location and directions information.

*GENERAL INFORMATION*

Address & Contact Info
6000 Discovery Cove Way
Orlando, FL 32821
Phone:  407-513-4600
Email: DCO-GuestRelations@DiscoveryCove.com
Website: https://discoverycove.com/

The park map is available at: https://discoverycove.com/en/signature-experiences

Park Hours
Discovery Cove is a full-day adventure with waterways open from 9:00 am - 5:00 pm daily.
Check-in begins at 7:30 am.  If you are participating in 3 or more add-on experiences during your visit to Discovery Cove, plan to arrive by 7:30 am for check-in and proper scheduling of your day.

For special needs that require a specific timeframe, please call reservations at 407-513-4600 at least 24 hours in advance.

Admission
Since Discovery Cove limits attendance to about 1,300 guests per day, it is highly recommended you make a reservation for your visit. Also, if you are planning on visiting during the summer or near a holiday, you should book your reservation at least two months prior to your intended visit to ensure availability as these timeframes tend to book early.

See below under Packages for a description of the main packages that are available to book.
Discounts are available for Sea World annual pass holders and Florida residents.
There are also several available upgrades and add-ons.
Admission is free for guests 2 years old and younger.

Hotel Packages
Admission to Discovery Cove can also be booked as part of a package at an "Official SeaWorld Hotel" or a "SeaWorld Hotel Partner”.  Guests who book these packages receive exclusive benefits that add significant value to an Orlando vacation experience.  To book a package, visit the Hotel Packages page of the Discovery Cove website: https://discoverycove.com/orlando/pricing/hotel-packages/.

Rainy Day Policy
Discovery Cove closely monitors weather conditions and for the safety of guests, team members, and animals, may suspend operations during periods of inclement weather, including thunder, and lightning. During these periods guests may be asked to evacuate pools, reefs, and dining areas to seek shelter.  Water activities will still continue during rain storms, including:

• Dolphin Lagoon and Interaction
• Freshwater Oasis
• The Grand Reef
• Serenity Bay
• Wind-Away River

In the event that a named tropical storm or hurricane is predicted to approach Orlando, Tampa, or a guest's hometown, within 7 days of the scheduled visit, Discovery Cove will reschedule or refund any vacation package booked online or from the call center. They will not apply any cancellation or change fees for this service. For any additional information, call 407-513-4600.

Changing or Canceling a Reservation
If your vacation plans do change, due to any other unforeseen events, Discovery Cove accommodates this by allowing guests one complimentary date change prior to the visit. Further changes to your itinerary will be provided for a nominal charge of $50 per change. Bookings made within 7 days of the original reservation date will be booked at the original rate. Bookings made outside of that time will be subject to change based on seasonal rates for the new date chosen.

Please note: If you decide to cancel or re-book your Discovery Cove reservation within 30 days of your visit there is no refund. If the cancellation notice is provided more than 30 days from your originally scheduled arrival, you will receive a full 100% refund. If you have to change or cancel your reservation, please contact the Discovery Cove reservations center at 407-513-4600.

What is Included
Food and Beverages - Freshly prepared food, unlimited snacks, non-alcoholic beverages, and a selection of beer and wine for guests 21+.

Gear and Facility Use - Changing facilities, swim vest or wet suit, snorkel gear, flotation devices, lockers, and towels are all provided by Discovery Cove. Private indoor and public outdoor showers are also available.

Sunscreen - A specially formulated sunscreen safe for animal habitats is provided at all restrooms.

Parking - All-day self-parking at Discovery Cove is complimentary.

ID card - A personalized Discovery Cove ID card with the option to set up in-park charging.

What to Bring
Photo ID - Identification needed for each party member 18 years and older. (ex: driver’s license or passport)

Credit card - For an optional in-park charge account or souvenir purchases.

Clothing - Bathing suit and a set of dry clothes. Please note that Discovery Cove is family-friendly, therefore we ask that the appropriate swim attire be worn throughout your visit. Children in diapers are required to use waterproof protectors or Swim Diapers (can be provided if needed).

Cameras and Recording Equipment - Guests may use their personal cameras and recording devices throughout the park, with the exception of the dolphin lagoons (for the safety of the animals and your photo equipment).  Other party members who are not in the lagoon may take photos and record the interaction from the beach areas. Photography and video packages are also available in a range of selections and pricing.

Completed Waivers - Waivers are needed for any minors (under 18 years of age) in your party not visiting with their parent or natural guardian or participating in certain animal interactions. Waivers can be accessed here.

What to Leave at Home
Jewelry - For the safety and well-being of our marine friends. Wedding bands are acceptable.

Outside food and beverages - No outside food or beverages are allowed in. This includes alcohol and coolers.

Flotation devices - This includes noodles, swim fins, and sand toys.


*GUESTS WITH SPECIAL NEEDS*

Accessibility
Discovery Cove can accommodate guests with disabilities who are able to maneuver themselves with limited assistance (or with the aid of a personal assistant) during their dolphin experience and in the various wading locations. Discovery Cove also offers specially-designed outdoor wheelchairs with over-sized tires for easy maneuvering on the beach. The wheelchairs are not self-maneuverable and guests will need assistance operating them. Wheelchairs can be reserved by calling 407-513-4600.

Certified Autism Center
Discovery Cove has partnered with The International Board of Credentialing and Continuing Education Standards (IBCCES) to become designated as a Certified Autism Center (CAC). Their goal is to provide every family with an enjoyable and memorable visit to Discovery Cove, and to do so they offer specialized services to guests with autism and other special needs. See the IBCCES Sensory Guide for more insight on how a child with sensory processing issues may be affected by each sense for rides and attractions at Aquatica.

Quiet Space - Guests in need of some quiet time and relief from sensory stimulation can utilize a Quiet Space located near the First Aid unit. This space is a low traffic and low noise area with seating for guests who need to take a break.  Guests who would like to use the Quiet Space may do so on a first-come first-served basis.

Discovery Cove has lots of open, clear space; this makes attractions and services more accessible and reduces “sensory overload” for guests with cognitive disorders like autism spectrum disorder (ASD).

Service Animals
Discovery Cove welcomes service animals. According to federal and state law, a "service animal" is defined as a dog or miniature horse that is trained to do work or perform tasks for an individual with a disability, including a physical, sensory, psychiatric, intellectual, or other mental disability. Service animals may access all areas of Discovery Cove with the exception of the Dolphin Lagoon, Explorer’s Aviary, Freshwater Oasis, Serenity Bay, The Grand Reef, and Wind-Away River. Service animals are prohibited from entering these areas due to safety reasons, the nature of these attractions, and the presence of other animals. However, attended service animals are welcome to wait at least 30 feet from the water's edge of these areas.  For more information on service animals, visit the discovery cove website at: https://discoverycove.com/en/premier-planning/general-park-information


*PARK AREAS*

Dolphin Lagoon
The location of the Dolphin Swim, Discovery Cove’s signature experience.
Depth:  Shallowest Point – 0-1 feet; Deepest Point – 12 feet
Water Temperature:  80 F (26 C)

Explorer’s Aviary
Venture beyond the beaches and waterfalls of Discovery Cove and enter a hidden treasure, the Explorer's Aviary, where an inspiring natural habitat sings with the rhythm of wings and the melodies of birdsong. Watch as hundreds of colorful birds soar above and around you. Feel your heart soar as a feathered friend glides in to meet you and nibble fruit from your hand.

Freshwater Oasis
Features wading adventures and face-to-face encounters with playful otters and curious marmosets. Designed with a rainforest canopy above and sparkling-clear springs below, Freshwater Oasis is a natural fit within Discovery Cove’s tropical vibe. You can relax and explore. You’ll wade, wander, and float in the water-filled trails. No matter where you turn, you’ll find endless discoveries.
Depth:  Shallowest Point – 0-1 feet; Deepest Point – 7 feet
Water Temperature:  85-86 F (30 C)

Serenity Bay
Slip into the refreshing 85-degree temperature of Discovery Cove's immense and immaculate Serenity Bay. Go for a swim in this pristine pool or simply soak up the sun as you enjoy the sparkling serenity of this fabulous freshwater playground.
This is where the lazy river, Wind-Away River begins and ends.
Depth:  Shallowest Point – 0-1 feet; Deepest Point – 4 feet
Water Temperature:  85-86 F (30 C)

The Grand Reef
Families can seek discoveries along the water’s edge or cross a bridge to see sharks swimming below. Play hide-and-seek with thousands of beautiful fish, from small colorful wrasses to velvety rays. Further out in the reef, stunning habitats create the feeling of swimming right alongside sharp-toothed reef sharks safely behind glass. You can even take paths and bridges to the reef’s islands and hidden grottos as they delve into the reef from above, around and below.
This is also the location of SeaVenture.
Depth:  Shallowest Point – 0-1 feet; Deepest Point – 12 feet
Water Temperature:  76-77 F (25 C)

Wind-Away River
Ride the soothing currents of a tropical river as it winds past sandy beaches, through a dense rain forest, beneath the rocky terrain of cascading waterfalls, and through an underwater cave. Glance down as you travel and take in the wonders that exist beneath the surface of the crystal-clear water.
Begins and ends in Serenity Bay.
Depth:  Shallowest Point – 3 feet; Deepest Point – 8 feet
Water Temperature:  85-86 F (30 C)


*PACKAGES*

Day Resort Package
Basic Day Resort Package includes:

All day unlimited access to Explorers Aviary, Freshwater Oasis, Serenity Bay, The Grand Reef, and Wind-Away River.
Complimentary breakfast and lunch, plus unlimited snacks and beverages (non-alcoholic & alcoholic) throughout the day.
Use of lockers, sunscreen, snorkel gear, wet suits, swim vests, shower, and changing facilities, including shampoo, conditioner and body wash.
Prices start at $224 and are subject to change.  Prices can be higher during high-demand periods and availability decreases.

Day Resort Package + 2 Parks
Includes all features of the Basic Day Resort Package as described above plus unlimited admission to Aquatica and SeaWorld for 14 consecutive days.
Prices start at $264 and are subject to change.  Prices can be higher during high-demand periods and availability decreases.

Day Resort Package + 3 Parks
Includes all features of the Basic Day Resort Package as described above plus unlimited admission to Aquatica, Busch Gardens, and SeaWorld for 14 consecutive days.
Prices start at $284 and are subject to change.  Prices can be higher during high-demand periods and availability decreases.

Signature Dolphin Swim Package
Includes all features of the Day Resort Package plus:

An interactive dolphin experience.  The signature dolphin swim experience begins with your group meeting a dolphin in one of our crystal clear swimming areas. Next, one of our animal care specialists will teach you all about dolphin habits, behaviors, their incredible communication abilities, and the relationships they build on a daily basis with these incredible animals.  After that, each group member will get a chance to individually interact with a dolphin and learn about that dolphin’s personality through behaviors.
Children must be at least 6 years old to swim with dolphins.
Children ages 6-12 must be accompanied by a paying adult who also is participating in the dolphin swim experience.
Prices start at $299 and are subject to change.  Prices can be higher during high-demand periods and availability decreases.

Signature Dolphin Swim Package + 2 Parks
Includes all features of the Signature Dolphin Swim Package as described above plus unlimited admission to Aquatica and SeaWorld for 14 consecutive days:
Prices start at $339 and are subject to change.  Prices can be higher during high-demand periods and availability decreases.

Signature Dolphin Swim Package + 3 Parks
Includes all features of the Signature Dolphin Swim Package as described above plus unlimited admission to Aquatica, Busch Gardens, and SeaWorld for 14 consecutive days:
Prices start at $359 and are subject to change.  Prices can be higher during high-demand periods and availability decreases.


*UPGRADES AND ADD-ONS*

Experiences

Animal Trek - an approximately 30-minute experience with the Animal Ambassadors to see behind-the-scenes and receive additional opportunities to meet some birds and small mammals.
All participants must be at least 6 years old. Children ages 6-12 must be accompanied by a paying adult who is also participating in the Animal Trek experience.
Pricing starts at $79 per person.

Celebration Package - A perfect way to celebrate that special someone’s birthday, an anniversary or simply to enhance an already wonderful day. Included in your package is:

A buoy with personalized message delivered by a dolphin (Dolphin Swim Package is required on the same day as this Celebration Package reservation.)
20% off Discovery Photo Package (a $57 value)
Pricing starts at $129 per package.

Flamingo Mingle - an early morning experience with Discovery Cove’s expert aviculturists as you meet, mingle with and help feed the famous Caribbean flamingos. 
You will spend approximately 30 minutes with the flamingos, but please allow at least 1 hour for the full program when planning your day.
All participants must be at least 6 years old. Children ages 6–12 must be accompanied by a paying adult who is also participating in the Flamingo Mingle experience. Groups are limited to a maximum of 8 guests.
Pricing starts at $59 per person.

Ray Feeding - Join Discovery Cove’s expert aquarists early in the morning and help them as they feed the amazing Cownose and Southern Stingrays.
Approximately 30-45 minutes will be spent in The Grand Reef, when planning your day please allow at least 1 hour & 45 minutes to complete the full program, including check-in.
All participants must be at least 6 years old.  Children ages 6-12 must be accompanied by a paying adult who is also participating in the Ray Feeding experience.
Pricing starts at $59 per person.

SeaVenture - an underwater walking tour in The Grand Reef where, while wearing a dive helmet, you’ll encounter unique animals, schools of fish and velvety rays.
The full program is about 45 minutes long, including a 20-25 minute orientation.
SCUBA certification is not required.
All participants must be at least 10 years old.  Children ages 10-13 must be accompanied by a supervising companion 14 or older who is also participating in the SeaVenture experience.
Pricing starts at $49 per person.

Swim with Sharks - step into the shark habitat for an intimate shark training session with Discovery Cove’s expert Aquarists; and, with more than 20 sharks in the habitat – there is a lot to learn about! Take the next step and don a snorkel and mask to enjoy a deep-water, free swim alongside blacktip reef, nurse, zebra, bonnethead sharks.
All participants must be at least 10 years old.  Children ages 10-13 must be accompanied by a supervising companion 14 or older who is also participating in the Shark Swim experience.
Pricing starts at $169 per person.

Trainer for a Day - turn your all-inclusive day at Discovery Cove into a VIP experience when you add Trainer for a Day to your visit.  This experience must be booked in addition to a Discovery Cove Dolphin Swim admission package and includes:

A second enhanced interaction with dolphins including a private photo session with 2 dolphins.
Access to other exclusive behind-the-scenes experiences at Discovery Cove such as special meet-and-greets with tropical birds and small mammals, a special visit to the Explorer's Aviary with your Discovery Cove trainer as your private guide, an exclusive opportunity to feed the fish in The Grand Reef, and a session with a Discovery Cove Aquarist and a private session at our otter habitat in Freshwater Oasis.
All participants must be at least 6 years old.  Groups of less than 8 participants may be paired with another group.
Pricing starts at $199 per person.

Day Beds & Cabanas

Day Beds - pricing starts at $79 per day bed
Comfortable Day Beds tucked within lush landscaping and alongside pristine beaches provide a special place to relax and unwind when not in the water exploring.
Day beds fit up to 2 adults comfortably, with a maximum of 4 guests per day bed.

Private Cabana - pricing starts at $199 per cabana
Reserve your own private space, tucked within the lush landscaping and overlooking waterways, with a Discovery Cove cabana, complete with:

Table and Chairs
Chaise Lounges
Private Locker
Towel Service
Snack Basket
Mini-fridge stocked with complimentary Coca-Cola produces and bottled water
Cabanas are designed to accommodate 6-8 guests comfortably, but no more than 10 guests will be permitted to occupy a single cabana. Guests ages 2 & under do not count toward the party size. Cabana locations vary and cannot be guaranteed. Limited quantities available.

Elite Cabana - pricing starts at $499 per cabana
Includes all the benefits of a Private Cabana plus:

Dolphin Interaction Photo Package ($229 value)
A buoy with a personalized message (delivered by a dolphin if dolphin swim package is booked)
Discovery Cove Signature Tote Bag
VIP Cabana - pricing starts at $899 per cabana
All the benefits of an Elite Cabana plus:

Dedicated cabana host/hostess during your visit
Reserved seating at Laguna Grill for breakfast and lunch
Exclusive animal encounter
Discovery Photo Package

Discovery Cove offers a number of photo packages that can vary in offering from time to time.  Check HERE for current offerings.

Premium Drink Package - $40 per person

Discovery Cove offers an upgraded Premium Drink Package that can vary in offering from time to time.  Check HERE for current offerings.


*BREAKFAST AND LUNCH*
Both breakfast and lunch are served “cafeteria style” at Laguna Grill
Breakfast is available from 7:30 - 10:30 am
Lunch is available from 11:00 am - 3:30 pm

Visit HERE for up-to-date menus.

*SNACKS & BEVERAGES*
A variety of snacks are also available at a number of locations throughout the park, including assorted chips, fresh warm soft pretzels, sugar-free cookies, whole fresh fruit, and assorted Snow Icees.

Non-alcoholic beverages, including assorted Coca-Cola products, bottled water, hot chocolate, coffee, and tea are also available.

A selection of beer and wine is available to guests over 21 years of age with proper ID (This will be verified when you check in and indicated on a lanyard that you are required to wear throughout the park.)

Food Preferences, Allergies and Other Dietary Needs
A number of the above options are Vegan, Dairy Free and Gluten Free.  See the menus on the Discovery Cove website (https://discoverycove.com/orlando/experiences/dining/) for more information or contact Discovery Cove directly at: DCO-GuestRelations@DiscoveryCove.com

Guests with food allergies or special dietary needs are asked, upon arriving at Laguna Grill, to ask to speak with a Supervisor to discuss the severity of your allergens and determine a meal that will be safe for you.

*If anyone has any other specific questions or notices something that should be corrected, please feel free to PM me or comment below.*


----------



## mjhtvchick

bump


----------



## Heluvsme

So thorough and informative, thank you!


----------



## mjhtvchick

Thanks!


----------



## mjhtvchick

bump!


----------



## mjhtvchick

bump again!  Any chance this can be made a sticky mac?


----------



## macraven

Thank you mjhtvchick for doing the information packet 

I can tell you spent a good deal of time on it

Anything that helps our readers is always appreciated 

I prefer to discuss somethings privately and not in open discussion boards 

You or any reader can contact me  by PM for any discussions


----------



## MoLoh

Does anyone know if with the 14 day Seaworld and Aquatica pass, can you go to both parks in the same day, or can you just go to one park a day.  TIA


----------



## mjhtvchick

I don't have any personal experience with this but I can't see that it would be a problem to visit both parks on one day.


----------



## MoLoh

Thanks, I just called and found out you can go to more than one park in a day, it's unlimited access in those 14 days, yaaay!


----------



## pkf4bucs

Their web page isn't completely user friendly when trying to book. I can book the DC package I want with no problems but when i want to add a hotel that's the only thing it will allow me to do. Can you put a deposit down and then make payments? Looking to go next May so there's plenty of time to pay it off.


----------



## macraven

I have no answers for you but can post so this thread is kept close to the top in the forum to get the attention of others


----------



## mjhtvchick

Made a couple of small revisions - integrated info regarding the Upgraded Drink Package add-on.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for the updates and keeping the sticky current !


----------



## mjhtvchick

Post updated to include information about new Shark Swim and Ray Feeding!


----------



## Jennasis

Anyone know what is the best time to show up in the morning?  This is the experience that is kicking off our trip and we did buy the package with the Bush Gardens add on.  Do we activate the package tix at Discovery Cove when we check in?


----------



## macraven

If you do not get any replies with your with your questions, use the contact email that mjhtvchick listed in the sticky above

Two of my friends went earlier this year and they gave themselves one hour before opening to arrive

Might have been over kill but they were extremely excited to be there!

They parked the car and checked in once employees were set up


----------



## mjhtvchick

Jennasis said:


> Anyone know what is the best time to show up in the morning?  This is the experience that is kicking off our trip and we did buy the package with the Bush Gardens add on.  Do we activate the package tix at Discovery Cove when we check in?



If you have a dolphin swim booked, I would show up for the 7:15 check-in/breakfast.  If not, it is really up to you...we usually get there around 8-8:30am.  That gives us time to get registered, get our wetsuits, poke our stuff in a locker and grab a quick bite before heading to the water! 

Since your Discovery Cove day is your first day, you can use your DC "IDs" as your passes to Sea World, Aquatica and Busch Gardens.  You can always bring your booking confirmation, just in case but I have never needed anything other than my DC ID.

You are going to have an awesome day!


----------



## mjhtvchick

bump!


----------



## macraven

Great this thread keeps current info to help all readers


----------



## Conway733

Does Discovery Cove have to be the first day before utilizing the tickets for Sea Wold and Aquatica?


----------



## FLOIR

Conway733 said:


> Does Discovery Cove have to be the first day before utilizing the tickets for Sea Wold and Aquatica?



Per the Discovery Cove website -

Your reservation includes a 14-day pass to SeaWorld and Aquatica, SeaWorld's Waterpark™ in Orlando (if you have the Ultimate package which includes Busch Gardens Tampa), you must use it consecutively with your visit to Discovery Cove, either before, after, or a combination of both. Your personalized ID card will serve as your ticket if you decide to visit your selected sister park(s) after your reservation date.

However, if you plan on visiting SeaWorld, Aquatica, SeaWorld's Waterpark™, or Busch Gardens prior to your Discovery Cove adventure, simply present your confirmation letter and photo ID for each party member 18 years or older at their Guest Relations/Services window located at the front gate. At Aquatica, SeaWorld's Waterpark™, the process is the same should you visit there prior to Discovery Cove, however, the entry is located at the Big Kahuna Entrance just to the left of the turnstiles.


----------



## Conway733

Thank you!


----------



## andyw715

FLOIR said:


> Per the Discovery Cove website -
> 
> Your reservation includes a 14-day pass to SeaWorld and Aquatica, SeaWorld's Waterpark™ in Orlando (if you have the Ultimate package which includes Busch Gardens Tampa), you must use it consecutively with your visit to Discovery Cove, either before, after, or a combination of both. Your personalized ID card will serve as your ticket if you decide to visit your selected sister park(s) after your reservation date.
> 
> However, if you plan on visiting SeaWorld, Aquatica, SeaWorld's Waterpark™, or Busch Gardens prior to your Discovery Cove adventure, simply present your confirmation letter and photo ID for each party member 18 years or older at their Guest Relations/Services window located at the front gate. At Aquatica, SeaWorld's Waterpark™, the process is the same should you visit there prior to Discovery Cove, however, the entry is located at the Big Kahuna Entrance just to the left of the turnstiles.




You will be given a paper 14 day pass if you go to the parks prior to DC. Once you go to Dc you get the photo ID and can toss the paper ones.


----------



## keishashadow

Well, it's my turn to experience DC in the winter.   Have booked with various family members for trips mid Jan & Feb.

It will be warmer than Pittsburgh I'm sure but have a feeling it'll be a different experience than our usual visits when it's hot.

Normally, we are there shortly after 7 am to grab a 10:30 - 11 am dolphin swim.  Thinking next week, since with my adult DS who will appreciate not waking up any earlier than necessary, we might just sleep in a bit and arrive around 8 - 8:30 am.

Anyone know how late they tend to schedule the swims?  Was thinking that it might warm up just a bit more later in the day.

Normally do a vest or half wet suit.  Wondering if they have full ones?

Can't recall if a pic was included in the price last visit.  If not is there an ala carte option vs the larger packages.  I favored key chains & the CD, not sure if that is still an option or not.


----------



## cruiser21

If you're just doing the day pass and no extras do you need to be there at 7am or can you show up anytime like say 10am.


----------



## keishashadow

cruiser21 said:


> If you're just doing the day pass and no extras do you need to be there at 7am or can you show up anytime like say 10am.



Anytime but earlier the better to stay out a spot to set up camp.  Not sure what time breakfast service cuts off, might want to check.


----------



## macraven

_Presently working on verifying of any cost changes that are listed in this excellent post by mjhtvchick

Trying to list current 2018 fees in order to help all readers with their cost plannings_


----------



## RRZJ

Does anyone know what craft beers are included in the upgraded drink package?


----------



## FLOIR

It seems like the beers change somewhat frequently, probably seasonally. Last time I knew they were Key West Ale, Angry Orchard, and Heineken.


----------



## mjhtvchick

macraven said:


> _Presently working on verifying of any cost changes that are listed in this excellent post by mjhtvchick
> 
> Trying to list current 2018 fees in order to help all readers with their cost plannings_



Thanks @macraven !  The last time I checked the prices (late last year) they were all still accurate but it looks like they have done some tweaking recently.  I will edit the main post accordingly over the next day or two!


----------



## macraven

mjhtvchick said:


> Thanks @macraven !  The last time I checked the prices (late last year) they were all still accurate but it looks like they have done some tweaking recently.  I will edit the main post accordingly over the next day or two!


----------



## mjhtvchick

Main post updated for some price and menu tweaks!


----------



## mjhtvchick

This is a new event that Discovery Cove just announced today. Here is the link to the new page on their site...https://discoverycove.com/en/paradise-nights

Will update the main post to include this info shortly!


----------



## mjhtvchick

Main post updated to include Paradise Nights info!


----------



## kabbie

Does the Discovery Photo package ($229) cover everyone in your party?  We are going to be a party of 3 and hopefully we'll be able to do the Dolphin Swim at the same time. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mjhtvchick

kabbie said:


> Does the Discovery Photo package ($229) cover everyone in your party?  We are going to be a party of 3 and hopefully we'll be able to do the Dolphin Swim at the same time.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I believe if you booked your tickets together and you arrive together, then you will all be in one group.


----------



## knics

keishashadow said:


> Anyone know how late they tend to schedule the swims? Was thinking that it might warm up just a bit more later in the day.
> 
> Normally do a vest or half wet suit. Wondering if they have full ones?
> 
> Can't recall if a pic was included in the price last visit. If not is there an ala carte option vs the larger packages. I favored key chains & the CD, not sure if that is still an option or not.



It varies based on attendance, but this time of year the last swim of the day is usually around 1:30 or 2:30.

They do have full wetsuits, you just have to ask the attendant.

They don't have the photo keychains anymore, but for about the same price you can get the CD and a ceramic mug.


----------



## thatgirl23

kabbie said:


> Does the Discovery Photo package ($229) cover everyone in your party?  We are going to be a party of 3 and hopefully we'll be able to do the Dolphin Swim at the same time.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Yes, it covers everyone in your party.  Like someone else said, if you booked together you will automatically be in the same group.  If you did not book together, you can ask at check in and they will try to accommodate you.  I wanted to add that if you split up at different parts of the day and run into random photographers they have around the park, you can make sure all those misc pictures end up on the cd.


----------



## keishashadow

knics said:


> It varies based on attendance, but this time of year the last swim of the day is usually around 1:30 or 2:30.
> 
> They do have full wetsuits, you just have to ask the attendant.
> 
> They don't have the photo keychains anymore, but for about the same price you can get the CD and a ceramic mug.



Was there on Valentine’s Day, the key chains are back, but look different.  Smaller, rectangular.  Will try to remember to snap a pic & post.

We went with an 11 am, had on full wet suit as it was cloudy.  Once sun came out switched over to vests/half suits.

Got to see both sloths at various times, 3 different times during the day!  Very cool


----------



## keishashadow

Here it is in relationship to a magic band.


----------



## babiipiggiex3

If children 2 and under is free, does that mean they don't get a ticket? I just noticed there was no ticket for my niece who is two even though I included her when I made the purchase..


----------



## mjhtvchick

Main post updated to include information about new Animal Trek experience.


----------



## macraven




----------



## mjhtvchick

Main post updated again to add information on new Day Beds


----------



## VacaPlanner2012

I went on the DC website today to price out some things for some friends, and I was surprised by the tab to add park tickets to Orlando attractions - like Sea World and Aquatica.  Is the 14 day unlimited visits still in effect, or is it just a pricing change for those who only want DC, and just an inexpensive add on for SW/Aquatica?

Hope that makes sense, it seems a group of 6 with a Cabana and SW/AQ tickets is still relatively consistent with my last visit, it just seems to be packaged a bit differently...


----------



## nono

VacaPlanner2012 said:


> I went on the DC website today to price out some things for some friends, and I was surprised by the tab to add park tickets to Orlando attractions - like Sea World and Aquatica.  Is the 14 day unlimited visits still in effect, or is it just a pricing change for those who only want DC, and just an inexpensive add on for SW/Aquatica?
> 
> Hope that makes sense, it seems a group of 6 with a Cabana and SW/AQ tickets is still relatively consistent with my last visit, it just seems to be packaged a bit differently...


Hey, I just noticed the same thing...


----------



## BaymaxForever

I think they ended the 14 day unlimited visits. Now you can add 2 or 3 park visits for $20 a day
and the DC price went down $20 for my dates. Must have just happened, was checking into it a week and a half ago and it was still the 14 day thing. Boo.


----------



## jeff_h

BaymaxForever said:


> I think they ended the 14 day unlimited visits. Now you can add 2 or 3 park visits for $20 a day
> and the DC price went down $20 for my dates. Must have just happened, was checking into it a week and a half ago and it was still the 14 day thing. Boo.



I made reservations last year for a day at DC in August, and counting on our lanyards getting us into SW a few days later, so I hope my group is grandfathered in.

If not, then I'll just skip the SW day and spend another day at Disney, so I'm afraid if SWPE counted on an extra $20 revenue per person they may find otherwise as I would just skip SW instead.


----------



## mjhtvchick

VacaPlanner2012 said:


> I went on the DC website today to price out some things for some friends, and I was surprised by the tab to add park tickets to Orlando attractions - like Sea World and Aquatica.  Is the 14 day unlimited visits still in effect, or is it just a pricing change for those who only want DC, and just an inexpensive add on for SW/Aquatica?
> 
> Hope that makes sense, it seems a group of 6 with a Cabana and SW/AQ tickets is still relatively consistent with my last visit, it just seems to be packaged a bit differently...




Checking into this - will post back when I get a response.


----------



## vleeth

I noticed this as well and came straight here.  I may have to pay better attention to the Blue Friday deals this year.


----------



## mjhtvchick

mjhtvchick said:


> Checking into this - will post back when I get a response.



A quick update - I have not yet heard back from Discovery Cove directly but did check in with Undercover Tourist.  They said that they have not been notified of a change in their ticket contract so as far as they know, the 14 day admission to the other two parks is still valid on their tickets.  If anyone is looking to go soon and this is important to you, you may want to head over to Undercover Tourist and pick up your tickets ASAP.

If you purchased your tickets already, I would have a close look at any confirmation documentation you received to see if it mentions the 14 day SW/AQ admission - if so, be sure to bring it with you.


----------



## mjhtvchick

Hi again all, I have some information to feed back:

It is true that the base package has changed - that is, if you book tickets through Discovery Cove, you can add 2 or 3 visits to SeaWorld, Aquatica, Busch Gardens or Adventure Island for $40.00 or $60.00 plus tax per person.  These tickets have to be used within a 7 day window (rather than the 14 window with the previous offer).  They did say that they have lowered their pricing on the base package to accommodate this but it obviously does not compensate for numerous visits to the other parks.  

Having said all of that, they did also state that the old package could be booked "in house" by contacting 407-370-1427.  However, they did not say if that was temporary or permanent.

They also said that the packages available through ticket resellers (such as Virgin, Thomas Cook, Undercover Tourist, etc.) would also still include the 14-day unlimited visits and that they are aware that international visitors, in particular, tend to have longer stays and rely on this package.

Long story, short - it seems like there is still a lot of uncertainty and it will be interesting to see how this plays out over the next while.  

I would appreciate anyone reporting back with their own booking/visiting experiences over the next few months as it will likely be a while before I get to visit again myself, unfortunately! 

I will try to update the main post to accommodate this change shortly.


----------



## macraven

_We all appreciate how you stay on top of new changes _


----------



## mjhtvchick

Main post updated to reflect changes to packages, inclusions and pricing.


----------



## CT Williams

I had planned on taking the family for Spring Break next year. I called the number above (Discovery Cove Guest Services) and spoke to a representative that told me that it was in effect starting now and that there was no way to get the "old" package over the phone or otherwise from them. He said that many people had called to voice their displeasure.

I called Undercover Tourist and they said that they had just been made aware of it but their contract had not been changed and as far as they knew their tickets were still including the 14 day parks entry. They were as confused by the news as everyone else. Unfortunately you can only book through their site six months out, so no luck getting tickets "grandfathered" in for March of 2019.

Maybe calling again and playing customer service roulette will afford different results, but the person I spoke to said he did not see the policy changing.

CT


----------



## mjhtvchick

CT Williams said:


> I had planned on taking the family for Spring Break next year. I called the number above (Discovery Cove Guest Services) and spoke to a representative that told me that it was in effect starting now and that there was no way to get the "old" package over the phone or otherwise from them. He said that many people had called to voice their displeasure.
> 
> I called Undercover Tourist and they said that they had just been made aware of it but their contract had not been changed and as far as they knew their tickets were still including the 14 day parks entry. They were as confused by the news as everyone else. Unfortunately you can only book through their site six months out, so no luck getting tickets "grandfathered" in for March of 2019.
> 
> Maybe calling again and playing customer service roulette will afford different results, but the person I spoke to said he did not see the policy changing.
> 
> CT



Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Discovery Cove still has the old benefits listed for "give the gift" on their website. If you screenshot it and buy it, I'd think they have to honor what is clearly stated - 14 days admission surrounding your DC reservation.


----------



## melissa holt

I emailed and called someone today.  We bought tickets to Discovery Cove before the change.  The man that emailed me said that we would not get the 14 day tickets.  So I called because I paid $80 more than the new package would be.  The man that I spoke to said that I would still be able to use the 14 day tickets.  So confusing...


----------



## Disneytam

I just booked Discovery Cove for my son for mid October. I received an email offer from the last week for the swim with a dolphin package for $179. I called in to ask about the 14 day Sea World, Aquatic add on and was told that I could still book it but I would have to pay the full price of $230. We decided to go with the 2 park days for the $40 add on and still receive the sale price. So it was $219 instead of $230. If they were planning on going more than 2 days I would have gotten the 14 day pass for them.


----------



## mjhtvchick

Good news everyone - as of August 20th, they have added back the 14 day unlimited access to SeaWorld & Aquatica.  It is still set-up on the site as an "add-on" but at least it is unlimited access rather than being limited to just one visit per park.

I will be updating the main post this evening with the details and pricing.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for that update_


----------



## seema

Can one get discounts to the basic ticket?


----------



## mjhtvchick

seema said:


> Can one get discounts to the basic ticket?



Check Undercover Tourist - you can sometime find prices that are a little less: https://www.undercovertourist.com/orlando/seaworld-orlando-resort/

Sea World also usually runs a Black Friday sale where you can get some discounts.

If you are/become a SeaWorld Annual Passholder, you can also get discounts on Discovery Cove tickets sometimes.


----------



## nogreenworld

we booked for this week.  unsure of how hurricane florence will affect our weather the 14/15 of september,  fingers crossed.  just in town for a few days over the weekend, and didn't see the multi-park thing when we booked.  anyone know if you can add it on to a reservation you already made?


----------



## mjhtvchick

nogreenworld said:


> we booked for this week.  unsure of how hurricane florence will affect our weather the 14/15 of september,  fingers crossed.  just in town for a few days over the weekend, and didn't see the multi-park thing when we booked.  anyone know if you can add it on to a reservation you already made?



You should be able to add it on by calling - 1-407-513-4600


----------



## Pryncess913

Hi Everyone.....newbie here!!!
What's everyone's opinions on the upgrades? T
he day bed, cabanas, drink package & photo package? 
Do you think that they are worth it?
Also, what are our options from getting from Disney (GF) to Discovery Cove?
Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Pryncess913 said:


> Hi Everyone.....newbie here!!!
> What's everyone's opinions on the upgrades? T
> he day bed, cabanas, drink package & photo package?
> Do you think that they are worth it?
> Also, what are our options from getting from Disney (GF) to Discovery Cove?
> Thanks in advance!!!!!



Photo package.....if doing the dolphin swim, TOTALLY worth it.  

Drink package:  we've done it once and were underwhelmed.  We won't do it again.

Cabanas:  a wonderful splurge but totally not necessary.  Especially if its your first visit, you'll probably quite likely hardly be in it.

We always Uber there and back from our timeshare resort.  Then we can drink all we would like, and not have to worry about driving.


----------



## Pryncess913

Thank you so much, Gina!!! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Just a heads up for anyone who is a SeaWorld Parks passholder:  Discovery Cove is currently offering selected dates in October WITH THE DOLPHIN SWIM for $99 per person.  Inventory is limited and it looks like only Wednesdays are part of the promotion (currently October 3, 10, 17 and 31 are all available).  This price is apparently even better than the SW parks employee discount.  If you're a passmember (or considering becoming one), this is an amazing deal.


----------



## Pryncess913

I'm going in September......but thank you!!!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Just a heads up for anyone who is a SeaWorld Parks passholder:  Discovery Cove is currently offering selected dates in October WITH THE DOLPHIN SWIM for $99 per person.  Inventory is limited and it looks like only Wednesdays are part of the promotion (currently October 3, 10, 17 and 31 are all available).  This price is apparently even better than the SW parks employee discount.  If you're a passmember (or considering becoming one), this is an amazing deal.



Thanks for the heads up on this fantastic deal! we booked Oct 3!!  Couldn't pass this up!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Just a heads up for anyone who is a SeaWorld Parks passholder:  Discovery Cove is currently offering selected dates in October WITH THE DOLPHIN SWIM for $99 per person.  Inventory is limited and it looks like only Wednesdays are part of the promotion (currently October 3, 10, 17 and 31 are all available).  This price is apparently even better than the SW parks employee discount.  If you're a passmember (or considering becoming one), this is an amazing deal.



I'm waiting on work, but I'm hoping to book! Such an awesome deal


----------



## pattyw

We booked one of the day beds for our DC day Oct. 3. I'll be sure to report back with our review!


----------



## macraven

_I know we can look forward to your review of it!_


----------



## Lynne G

pattyw said:


> We booked one of the day beds for our DC day Oct. 3. I'll be sure to report back with our review!




Patty, I was very unhappy with the day bed.  We could not even stretch out on it, and ours was full sun until the sun passed to shade it.  I also saw another party using one without a reservation.  I complained, and did get a refund, but I would either book a cabana or nothing.  They were dinky, and not roped off, no lockers, nothing better than I guess the chairs.  We used the chairs after giving up our reservation, and as it was, rarely used even the chairs.  We were in the water or eating the whole day.  I would cancel if you can, and when you get there, see if worth.  Many on our hot August day were not already taken.  The cabanas, were.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Patty, I was very unhappy with the day bed.  We could not even stretch out on it, and ours was full sun until the sun passed to shade it.  I also saw another party using one without a reservation.  I complained, and did get a refund, but I would either book a cabana or nothing.  They were dinky, and not roped off, no lockers, nothing better than I guess the chairs.  We used the chairs after giving up our reservation, and as it was, rarely used even the chairs.  We were in the water or eating the whole day.  I would cancel if you can, and when you get there, see if worth.  Many on our hot August day were not already taken.  The cabanas, were.



Thanks so much, Lynne!! I appreciate your telling me about your experience! They look nice but sounds like they aren't what they seem! I was picturing something that would be large enough for both of us and in the shade.  I'm not sure if I can cancel it- but I will certainly look into it and worst case scenario, handle it the day of as you did. If they want to make $$ off this, they need to step up and make them worth the cost!


----------



## stazmatic

If one person is a Sea World passholder, can they book multiple Discovery Cove tickets for $99?


----------



## pattyw

stazmatic said:


> If one person is a Sea World passholder, can they book multiple Discovery Cove tickets for $99?



Yes I have the AP and booked the $99 special for me and DH.


----------



## Mikey15

pattyw said:


> Yes I have the AP and booked the $99 special for me and DH.



Hi, we don't have APs but were curious about how this works since we have a trip planned this October and next October.  If we bought 1 AP, then wanted to buy a Discovery Cove day (for 2 people this year, 3 people next year), is the $99 a set price?  Just has some blackout dates or is it a very limited list of days?  If only one person has the AP, can the guests add other parks onto the DC tickets?

Thanks!


----------



## pattyw

Mikey15 said:


> Hi, we don't have APs but were curious about how this works since we have a trip planned this October and next October.  If we bought 1 AP, then wanted to buy a Discovery Cove day (for 2 people this year, 3 people next year), is the $99 a set price?  Just has some blackout dates or is it a very limited list of days?  If only one person has the AP, can the guests add other parks onto the DC tickets?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi!  The $99 special is only on Wednesdays in Oct. and is still available for Oct 3,10,17, &31. With my one AP I purchased the DC day for both me and DH- it says you can book up to 6 guests. This special does not include tickets to Sea World or Aquatica.


----------



## Mikey15

pattyw said:


> Hi!  The $99 special is only on Wednesdays in Oct. and is still available for Oct 3,10,17, &31. With my one AP I purchased the DC day for both me and DH- it says you can book up to 6 guests. This special does not include tickets to Sea World or Aquatica.



Thanks!

While the dates work for me, oddly enough I think AP would make sense financially if I wasn’t doing DC both years. If I do though, it’s about the same as buying the day resort + 14 day package this year and next.


----------



## Michael Webb

My experience with the Discovery Cove Photo Key package:

Discovery Cove packages are separated between the Dolphin encounter photos and any other photos you have taken by them during the day. That's a shame that they should correct.

While at Discovery Cove, I took the Dolphin swim (their photographer) along with the SeaVenture (me as photographer with their camera) and the Animal Trek (their photographer). I bought their package at the park (not before-hand on line) at $265. The "deal" was the dolphin package at $229 plus all other photos at $80, then discounted because you were buying both. Whatever.

The photographers at the dolphin encounter do a great job at taking your photo multiple times. But in the end, basically, they take 4 photos: one of you with your hand on the dolphin, one of you kissing the dolphin, one of you being pulled by the dolphin in a swim and one of you and your whole family with the dolphin. Each shot mentioned above has about 3-4 shots in slightly different poses. Ok.

At $229 that is hardly worth it, but their cameras are the only ones allowed in the water so what are you going to do?

With the "extras" they are a little more reasonable. 
While going on the SeaVenture, they provide digital cameras for you to take your own pictures. Great! We had both their cameras and our own underwater cameras. 
On the Animal Trek (which included an aviary "private room" with many birds and macaws, and another area with a screech owl, an anteater and a sloth) and the otter encounter, we had a personal photographer who took pictures both of us with the animals and took pictures of the animals on their own.
The cost for the "extras" (Seaventure and Animal Trek) was $80. 

Somehow, due to package discounts, this boiled down to $265 (and I had a $50 in park coupon to spend on merchandise) in which they were VERY accommodating in making things as cheap as possible for me! (I am a cheapie that looks to get discounts wherever I can!).

So...I ended up with numerous photos from dolphin encounter, SeaVenture and Animal Trek for about $215 (plus tax) Considering they corner the market on the dolphin photos, I don't consider this a bad deal. 
When I go back (and the day was so awesome I WILL go back), I will NOT buy the package for just the dolphin photos. But I will probably do enough different things that will make the add on package worth it,

One caveat I will add is that I am am a scrapbooker and I buy and print all the photos I can get from a trip. If I were not a scrapbooker, i don't know if I wold find these packages worth it.


----------



## macraven

_ Very much appreciate you sharing your experiences with the Discovery Cove photo key package _


----------



## Disneytam

If you don't purchase the photo package of the dolphin swim is there an option to purchase individual dolphin pictures for a cheaper price. My son is going next week and they are doing the dolphin swim and the stingray feeding but adding another $229 to an already expensive day is not in the budget.

Another question is what does everyone do with their cell phones all day? He is getting an under water case for it but is a little worried about it.


----------



## Joanna71985

Michael Webb said:


> With the "extras" they are a little more reasonable.
> While going on the SeaVenture, they provide digital cameras for you to take your own pictures. Great! We had both their cameras and our own underwater cameras.
> On the Animal Trek (which included an aviary "private room" with many birds and macaws, and another area with a screech owl, an anteater and a sloth) and the otter encounter, we had a personal photographer who took pictures both of us with the animals and took pictures of the animals on their own.
> The cost for the "extras" (Seaventure and Animal Trek) was $80.




What exactly did you do on the Animal Trek tour? I'm looking to book DC at the end of the month, and this tour sounds really good (plus I absolutely love birds)


----------



## mjhtvchick

Disneytam said:


> If you don't purchase the photo package of the dolphin swim is there an option to purchase individual dolphin pictures for a cheaper price. My son is going next week and they are doing the dolphin swim and the stingray feeding but adding another $229 to an already expensive day is not in the budget.
> 
> Another question is what does everyone do with their cell phones all day? He is getting an under water case for it but is a little worried about it.




I can't answer your photo questions but with regard to your cell phone, Discovery Cove offers free lockers to guests.


----------



## Michael Webb

I'm sorry, Joanna71985, I just saw you post with a question to me now (Oct 27th) probably too late for the answer to matter.  The Animal Tour was actually longer than I wanted it to be!
First they took us into a separate private "room" in the bird aviary where we got to hold two macaws on our arms and get plenty of pictures with them. Then we fed the rest of the birds in this "room" with cups of fruit. The photographers was great - she took 63 photos alone of me and my daughter and of individual birds in the room.  Then we went to a cave in the lazy river where the otter encounter is. Their otters are Asian otters and they bite so we were not allowed to hold them or pet them, but we did feed them fish through a tube in the wall.  After that we went to another area that was in a secluded pine tree grove to meet a screech owl, an anteater and a sloth. The photographer took another 28 photos of me and my daughter with these animals. These photos plus the ones I took with their camera on the SeaVenture were $80.  That was well worth it and the photos are great - very clear, up close and distant, professional and memorable.

I say it was longer than I wanted it to be because by the time all of this was over, my dogs were barking and I was ready for some lazy river!


----------



## Joanna71985

Michael Webb said:


> I'm sorry, Joanna71985, I just saw you post with a question to me now (Oct 27th) probably too late for the answer to matter.  The Animal Tour was actually longer than I wanted it to be!
> First they took us into a separate private "room" in the bird aviary where we got to hold two macaws on our arms and get plenty of pictures with them. Then we fed the rest of the birds in this "room" with cups of fruit. The photographers was great - she took 63 photos alone of me and my daughter and of individual birds in the room.  Then we went to a cave in the lazy river where the otter encounter is. Their otters are Asian otters and they bite so we were not allowed to hold them or pet them, but we did feed them fish through a tube in the wall.  After that we went to another area that was in a secluded pine tree grove to meet a screech owl, an anteater and a sloth. The photographer took another 28 photos of me and my daughter with these animals. These photos plus the ones I took with their camera on the SeaVenture were $80.  That was well worth it and the photos are great - very clear, up close and distant, professional and memorable.
> 
> I say it was longer than I wanted it to be because by the time all of this was over, my dogs were barking and I was ready for some lazy river!



Thank you for the information! I'm doing the tour on Wed, and can't wait. It sounds awesome!


----------



## jaceraden

My trip is 110 days away so I'm replying here to remind myself to reread the whole thread the next time I have some free time. Getting excited!


----------



## Michael Webb

Great jaceraden! I can't wait to get back to Discovery Cove!


----------



## mjhtvchick

Main post updated to reflect some minor changes to offerings and pricing!


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for the update!_


----------



## kace08

mjhtvchick said:


> If you have a dolphin swim booked, I would show up for the 7:15 check-in/breakfast.  If not, it is really up to you...we usually get there around 8-8:30am.  That gives us time to get registered, get our wetsuits, poke our stuff in a locker and grab a quick bite before heading to the water!
> 
> Since your Discovery Cove day is your first day, you can use your DC "IDs" as your passes to Sea World, Aquatica and Busch Gardens.  You can always bring your booking confirmation, just in case but I have never needed anything other than my DC ID.
> 
> You are going to have an awesome day!


What if your Discovery Cove day isn't your first day? Can you start using the 14 day pass to the other Parks prior to your Discovery Cove day? Do you just go to whatever Park you want to go first?


----------



## mjhtvchick

kace08 said:


> What if your Discovery Cove day isn't your first day? Can you start using the 14 day pass to the other Parks prior to your Discovery Cove day? Do you just go to whatever Park you want to go first?



Absolutely - when you enter whatever park you are going to, just bring your confirmation documentation to the Guest Services window.


----------



## andyw715

kace08 said:


> What if your Discovery Cove day isn't your first day? Can you start using the 14 day pass to the other Parks prior to your Discovery Cove day? Do you just go to whatever Park you want to go first?





mjhtvchick said:


> Absolutely - when you enter whatever park you are going to, just bring your confirmation documentation to the Guest Services window.



Yep, you will be issued a paper 14 day pass that you turn in at DC for a photo id.

We had vouchers from UndercoverTourist, and the process was pretty simple (photo ID of the adults was needed).  I got the tickets while the rest of the family waited in line for SW to open.


----------



## mom2rose&john

I have a question on the alcoholic beverages.  We were there in 2016 and colada's and daquiri's were included in the inclusive price.  Is this still the case?


----------



## Mikey15

mom2rose&john said:


> I have a question on the alcoholic beverages.  We were there in 2016 and colada's and daquiri's were included in the inclusive price.  Is this still the case?



Coladas were in 2018 too. I was left wondering what the optional premium beverage package actually included, because the base offerings didn't seem lacking.


----------



## FLOIR

They have made a change in the drink package just in the past 3 months or so. I can't say definitely what the free base offering is now, but I believe it is only Bud / Bud Lite and a house wine. For anything else you would need to purchase the Premium Drink Package or purchase individual drinks while in the park.


----------



## mjhtvchick

mom2rose&john said:


> I have a question on the alcoholic beverages.  We were there in 2016 and colada's and daquiri's were included in the inclusive price.  Is this still the case?





Mikey15 said:


> Coladas were in 2018 too. I was left wondering what the optional premium beverage package actually included, because the base offerings didn't seem lacking.





FLOIR said:


> They have made a change in the drink package just in the past 3 months or so. I can't say definitely what the free base offering is now, but I believe it is only Bud / Bud Lite and a house wine. For anything else you would need to purchase the Premium Drink Package or purchase individual drinks while in the park.




Regarding these questions, when I updated the main post a week or so ago, this was the information available on the Discovery Cove website:

Alcoholic Beverages
A selection of beer and wine is available to guests over 21 years of age with proper ID (This will be verified when you check in and indicated on a lanyard that you are required to wear throughout the park.)

Premium Drink Package - $40 per person

Selection of signature cocktails
Fully stocked liquor bar
Selection of craft and domestic beers
Red and white wines

So, it appears that the colodas and daquiris are no longer included in the base offerings.  The beers are usually just the basic Anheuser-Busch offerings - Bud, Bud Light, Michelob, etc.


----------



## mom2rose&john

mjhtvchick said:


> Regarding these questions, when I updated the main post a week or so ago, this was the information available on the Discovery Cove website:
> 
> Alcoholic Beverages
> A selection of beer and wine is available to guests over 21 years of age with proper ID (This will be verified when you check in and indicated on a lanyard that you are required to wear throughout the park.)
> 
> Premium Drink Package - $40 per person
> 
> Selection of signature cocktails
> Fully stocked liquor bar
> Selection of craft and domestic beers
> Red and white wines
> 
> So, it appears that the colodas and daquiris are no longer included in the base offerings.  The beers are usually just the basic Anheuser-Busch offerings - Bud, Bud Light, Michelob, etc.



This is disappointing since the $40 upgrade is not worth the one drink I would normally have.  But, you are still able to purchase individual drinks.


----------



## mjhtvchick

mom2rose&john said:


> This is disappointing since the $40 upgrade is not worth the one drink I would normally have.  But, you are still able to purchase individual drinks.



I don't believe that you can walk up to the bar and purchase an individual drink if you have not added the drink package.  They are not set up to take money at the bars.  The drinks package would have to be purchased ahead of time or at check-in - this would then be indicated on your lanyard.

At least this is how I remember it working - if anyone has been there recently with a different experience, please let us know!


----------



## FLOIR

You can purchase the drink package at the bar on the day of your visit.


----------



## Brett Wyman

We are visiting Discovery Cove June 2020. We plan on purchasing the DC tickets with the SeaWorld add on. How many days do we have to use the SeaWorld tickets?


----------



## kace08

Brett Wyman said:


> We are visiting Discovery Cove June 2020. We plan on purchasing the DC tickets with the SeaWorld add on. How many days do we have to use the SeaWorld tickets?


You have 14 days and you can go to SeaWorld as many times as you like within those 14 days.  When I went in August we went to SeaWorld before DC.  It wasn't a problem.


----------



## Brett Wyman

kace08 said:


> You have 14 days and you can go to SeaWorld as many times as you like within those 14 days.  When I went in August we went to SeaWorld before DC.  It wasn't a problem.



That's great thanks.


----------



## dez1978

Do you have to take a birth certificate or anything to show your kids ages for them to be able to participate in the dolphin swim?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Brett Wyman said:


> We plan on purchasing the DC tickets with the SeaWorld add on. How many days do we have to use the SeaWorld tickets?


If you plan on going to SW more than once and are driving, upgrade one of the tickets to the 3 park add-on as that grants free parking. The $25 upgrade costs less than parking twice (it's free to park at DC).


----------



## MedicMathes

Question about the Animal Trek. Do you get an up close encounter with the Otters?  I know you can’t pet them, but do you feed them?  My daughter loves otters and am wanting to do this add on when we go in June if possible.
TIA


----------



## macraven

I do not have the answer for you but can bump
this thread up a notch so your question may catch someone’s eye that can answer your question


----------



## mjhtvchick

MedicMathes said:


> Question about the Animal Trek. Do you get an up close encounter with the Otters?  I know you can’t pet them, but do you feed them?  My daughter loves otters and am wanting to do this add on when we go in June if possible.
> TIA



It used to include otter feeding but its hard to say if they still do as this tour has been cut back several times since it first came on offer in 2018.  It started out as a 90-min tour, was reduced to 60-min in 2019 and is now posted as a 30-min tour.  Unfortunately, the price did not decrease along with the cuts!

Don't know if someone has a recent experience with this tour that can chime in with whether or not this activity is still included.


----------



## Brandis

If you wear prescription glasses or contact lenses, you can get diving goggles with prescription lenses at Guest Relations. Just bring your prescription or know your correction values and they provide those diving goggles free of charge, they just keep an ID or driving license as a deposit.


----------



## Brandis

I somewhere heard or read that DC offers an evening add-on where you get to stay in the park longer than the regular closing time. Pools would be closed but there is a dinner buffet and possibly a dance show? Haven't found anything about this on the DC website. Or maybe I just confuse it with the "Spirit of Aloha" dinner show over at WDW?


----------



## mjhtvchick

Brandis said:


> I somewhere heard or read that DC offers an evening add-on where you get to stay in the park longer than the regular closing time. Pools would be closed but there is a dinner buffet and possibly a dance show? Haven't found anything about this on the DC website. Or maybe I just confuse it with the "Spirit of Aloha" dinner show over at WDW?



They did have a limited event like this a couple of years ago but I haven't seen anything about it in a while.


----------



## Joanna71985

MedicMathes said:


> Question about the Animal Trek. Do you get an up close encounter with the Otters?  I know you can’t pet them, but do you feed them?  My daughter loves otters and am wanting to do this add on when we go in June if possible.
> TIA



I did the tour in 2018, and we were able to feed them


----------



## Jajone

I am also wondering about providing a birth certificate.


dez1978 said:


> Do you have to take a birth certificate or anything to show your kids ages for them to be able to participate in the dolphin swim?


----------



## jaceraden

I'm guessing no. When we went last year, The family with us had a troop of boys and the youngest seemed small and immature for 6 but still participated. They modified the one part of the experience for him but otherwise it didn't seem to matter too much as long as the child is supervised and following directions.


----------



## SwimSwamSwum

Jajone said:


> I am also wondering about providing a birth certificate.



No you don't have to provide a birth certificate. We went to DC for the first time when my daughter was 4. She was bummed that she was too young to do the dolphin swim, so we promised her we would go back when she was 6. 

That year, we took her to DC for her birthday (a few days before your actual birthday). No one even asked us her age to confirm that she was old enough. 

Like the other poster said, I think as long as the child is with an adult and is listening to the prep presentation etc. they aren't checking for 'exact' ages.


----------



## mjr0483

I wish they would add an option for mocktails or virgin drinks. One of our favorite things at the resorts is to get the Lave Smoothie.


----------



## vleeth

I've recently read that you can purchase drinks from the bar even if you don't have the drink package.  Can anyone confirm this?  If so, what are the prices?


----------



## RangerPooh

vleeth said:


> I've recently read that you can purchase drinks from the bar even if you don't have the drink package.  Can anyone confirm this?  If so, what are the prices?


Yes, you can purchase drinks without having the drink package. I didn’t take a picture of the menu when we were there in July and October, but found this one recently posted online.






We opted for the drink plans on both trips, however should have passed on it when we went there in October. Next time we’ll probably pay oop. We had a cabana so that probably contributed to less consumption in October as beer and wine were included with that.


----------



## mjhtvchick

I have just updated the main post. Sorry for the long absence!

Visit HERE for information on Discovery Cove's COVID-19 safety protocols.


----------



## macraven




----------



## cartydog

Anyone been recently? Heading there next Saturday? How is social distancing and COVID stuff?


----------



## Julie Amber

cartydog said:


> Anyone been recently? Heading there next Saturday? How is social distancing and COVID stuff?



We were there last week and I didn't see much social distancing or Covid procedures. The only place I saw them doing anything was for the dolphin swim. They socially distanced everyone getting instructions and had us wear masks in that one area. As soon as we got in with the dolphins though, it was standing shoulder to shoulder and no masks. There was no social distancing or masks anywhere else in the park.


----------



## jeff_h

Julie Amber said:


> We were there last week and I didn't see much social distancing or Covid procedures. The only place I saw them doing anything was for the dolphin swim. They socially distanced everyone getting instructions and had us wear masks in that one area. As soon as we got in with the dolphins though, it was standing shoulder to shoulder and no masks. There was no social distancing or masks anywhere else in the park.



Same here - we were there two weeks ago, and there were signs at the entrance to the cafeteria that said masks were required but probably 90% of people were unmasked while getting food.


----------



## cartydog

Thank you, we are headed there this Saturday


----------



## Luckay

I want to share more information.

For men, a swim brief is highly recommend
For women, a Speedo swimsuit or a sports-bra top, a tank top with a bikini bottom is highly recommended.


----------



## MarBee

Debating on whether to go to DC in January, March, or May.  January is the better timing for us, but I’m worried it will be too cold.  Has anyone been to DC on a particularly cold day?  How was it?


----------



## V.B.

Hi there!  I'm reading through this post and looking through the website. I'd love to hear from those of you who've been to Discovery Cove,  is it a good experience?  What is the rest of the park like experience wise (do you get to feed the birds, what is the Lazy River like, etc). The prices look reasonable, especially with the hotel packages and add ons for the other parks, so I'm wondering if it's worth it . With the way Disney is going, I'm looking at other options, I have a son who would love to swim with Dolphins!  Thanks!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

It is phenomenal! It's a peaceful day, no rushing around or trying to "fit it all in." The only lines are check-in and lunch. 

I strongly recommend doing the aviary first thing when it opens (9am). The birds are much more interested in the food / visitors then. There is plenty of time to have breakfast & get in your DC wetsuit / vest before then. You can even bypass the first room of the aviary (there are several rooms) and you will end up with a room all to yourselves for a few minutes.

The lazy river is huge, nice & warm and has a few different offshoots - one goes past otters/fish, one loops around marmoset island with little tiny monkeys, part goes under waterfalls and through the aviary. There are also some lounge chairs in the shallow water at the edges.

I love fish and have only snorkel at Discovery Cove, so I love to spend time in the Grand Reef. You can snorkel with all the fish & rays, and touch them (mostly the rays, the fish tend to be too quick to be touched). There is also a separate area with sharks, where you can swim up to the plexiglass tank divider so it seems as though you are in with the sharks. Grand Reef is a bit chillier than the lazy river, so I tend to transition between the two to warm up. 

The dolphin interaction is not too long. You get to touch the dolphin several times, learn about them up close, pose with him/her, and then do the fin pull swim. It is pretty cheap to add the dolphin portion & I think it is worthwhile, especially for the first visit.

In addition to breakfast & lunch, you can grab free snacks from several places all day long - warm soft pretzels, warm chocolate chip cookies, bags of chips, little rice krispy treats, plus icees, fountain drinks, booze. All included. Although drinking your weight in free icees/booze means more pee breaks...

There are 2 banks of lockers (free) and you can grab a few if needed. There are also showers for the end of the day, complete w/ toiletries/towels and even wet swimsuit bags. It really is all inclusive for the day.  

I have been twice & done the 3 parks add-on - it makes the price per day downright cheap if you spend a few days at the other parks. DC is also a great low key rest day between busier park days - and a good Saturday option because it is never crowded. 

I haven't bothered with a hotel package, I just book DC when there is a good deal. Then you can pair that with a good hotel deal & you are all set.


----------



## Gentry2004

We are going for the very first time over Spring Break and we are very excited. We also booked the ticket with the 3 addtional parks and free parking. Its me, DH, and DD's who are 11 and 14. A few questions:

1. Do you wear the wetsuits the entire day, or just for certain activities?
2. What type of alcoholic drinks are included vs. the drinks that are "premium" (aka cost extra or come with the drink package.)
3. Other than visiting it aviary first (if open) is there any other recommended order to do things in? My husband is the type of person will want to do every since attraction/area at least once so I want to do it in the most logical way.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Gentry2004 said:


> We are going for the very first time over Spring Break and we are very excited. We also booked the ticket with the 3 addtional parks and free parking. Its me, DH, and DD's who are 11 and 14. A few questions:
> 
> 1. Do you wear the wetsuits the entire day, or just for certain activities?
> 2. What type of alcoholic drinks are included vs. the drinks that are "premium" (aka cost extra or come with the drink package.)
> 3. Other than visiting it aviary first (if open) is there any other recommended order to do things in? My husband is the type of person will want to do every since attraction/area at least once so I want to do it in the most logical way.



1.  Wetsuits or vests must be worn anytime you are in the water.  You are welcome to remove them when you are lounging on the beach, eating at the restaurant, etc.

2.  Domestic beer and wine are included with regular admission, as well as soft drinks.  Juice and milk are available at breakfast, so I'm sure you can get those throughout the day as well.

3.  The Grand Reef is also a good place to go earlier in the day, as the sandy bottom tends to get stirred up as guests are in and out, which makes snorkeling less clear.

If you are visiting during the summer months (when daily storms are common), and assuming you are doing the dolphin swim, you may want to arrive as early as possible so you can get an earlier dolphin swim [meaning your time slot will be less likely to be affected by any incoming thunder/lightning].  It's also nice to get the swim done early, so you don't have to worry about checking the time constantly to ensure you don't miss your specific time slot.  We always like getting there early, having breakfast, getting dressed in our wetsuits and then doing the dolphin swim, which generally has us done all the "scheduled" stuff by 10 am.  Then we have the rest of the day to just relax and enjoy.

Don't stress too much about planning your day out.....that's part of the joy of Discovery Cove.   You'll have plenty of time to check out the whole park, and then let your favorite areas dictate the remainder of your time.  If you really love the snorkeling, you'll likely want to spent a lot of time in the Grand Reef.  Some folks love soaking up the sun from one of the many chairs on the beach.  Others could spend all day floating around the Wind Away River, making sandcastles, or enjoying endless snacks in the sunken loungers of the Freshwater Oasis.  Enjoy every relaxing, perfect moment of your visit!


----------



## Gentry2004

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> 1.  Wetsuits or vests must be worn anytime you are in the water.  You are welcome to remove them when you are lounging on the beach, eating at the restaurant, etc.
> 
> 2.  Domestic beer and wine are included with regular admission, as well as soft drinks.  Juice and milk are available at breakfast, so I'm sure you can get those throughout the day as well.
> 
> 3.  The Grand Reef is also a good place to go earlier in the day, as the sandy bottom tends to get stirred up as guests are in and out, which makes snorkeling less clear.
> 
> If you are visiting during the summer months (when daily storms are common), and assuming you are doing the dolphin swim, you may want to arrive as early as possible so you can get an earlier dolphin swim [meaning your time slot will be less likely to be affected by any incoming thunder/lightning].  It's also nice to get the swim done early, so you don't have to worry about checking the time constantly to ensure you don't miss your specific time slot.  We always like getting there early, having breakfast, getting dressed in our wetsuits and then doing the dolphin swim, which generally has us done all the "scheduled" stuff by 10 am.  Then we have the rest of the day to just relax and enjoy.
> 
> Don't stress too much about planning your day out.....that's part of the joy of Discovery Cove.   You'll have plenty of time to check out the whole park, and then let your favorite areas dictate the remainder of your time.  If you really love the snorkeling, you'll likely want to spent a lot of time in the Grand Reef.  Some folks love soaking up the sun from one of the many chairs on the beach.  Others could spend all day floating around the Wind Away River, making sandcastles, or enjoying endless snacks in the sunken loungers of the Freshwater Oasis.  Enjoy every relaxing, perfect moment of your visit!



Sounds like heaven! Thank you! My girls have been talking about snorkeling ever since our canceled April 2020 cruise!


----------



## Joanna71985

Gentry2004 said:


> We are going for the very first time over Spring Break and we are very excited. We also booked the ticket with the 3 addtional parks and free parking. Its me, DH, and DD's who are 11 and 14. A few questions:
> 
> 1. Do you wear the wetsuits the entire day, or just for certain activities?
> 2. What type of alcoholic drinks are included vs. the drinks that are "premium" (aka cost extra or come with the drink package.)
> 3. Other than visiting it aviary first (if open) is there any other recommended order to do things in? My husband is the type of person will want to do every since attraction/area at least once so I want to do it in the most logical way.



1. It's personal choice. I prefer the wetsuit over the vest, and wear that all day. It is required for certain tours (including the shark snorkel and the flamingo tour). However, I know people who wear the vest all day. Just know that one or the other is required whenever in the water

3. I wouldn't say there's a set order (with the exception of trying to do the aviary early). Just go with the flow


----------



## CAPSLOCK

There are only the 4 main activity areas - in order across the park, they are: aviary, lazy river, dolphin lagoon, and grand reef. 

Your dolphin swim time will be assigned to you in order of your arrival (you can ask for it to be a little later if you get a real early one).

Otherwise, just head where you want. No rush. Want to spend 3hrs floating the lazy river? No problem, still plenty of time! 

I always bounce around a bit - taking advantage of the snacks & beverages as you head past on them. Hop out of the grand reef and grab warm chocolate cookies & an Icee on the way to the lazy river - lovely!

The water in the lazy river is warmest.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

CAPSLOCK said:


> There are only the 4 main activity areas - in order across the park, they are: aviary, lazy river, dolphin lagoon, and grand reef.
> 
> The water in the lazy river is warmest.



One more to add:  the Freshwater Oasis.

Which has a similar water temperature to Wind Away River.

Discovery Cove FAQ - Plan Your Discovery Cove Trip | Discovery Cove
_
The temperature of our pools remains constant throughout the year. The fresh water Serenity Bay, Freshwater Oasis and Wind-Away River are maintained around 85-86 F (30 C). The salt water Dolphin Lagoon and The Grand Reef® is maintained around 76-77 F (25 C)._


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> One more to add:  the Freshwater Oasis.
> 
> Which has a similar water temperature to Wind Away River.


That's true. I mentally lump it in with the lazy river.


----------



## CdnKayDee

Oops!  Figured it out!


----------



## Sue M

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> 1.  Wetsuits or vests must be worn anytime you are in the water.  You are welcome to remove them when you are lounging on the beach, eating at the restaurant, etc.
> 
> 2.  Domestic beer and wine are included with regular admission, as well as soft drinks.  Juice and milk are available at breakfast, so I'm sure you can get those throughout the day as well.
> 
> 3.  The Grand Reef is also a good place to go earlier in the day, as the sandy bottom tends to get stirred up as guests are in and out, which makes snorkeling less clear.
> 
> If you are visiting during the summer months (when daily storms are common), and assuming you are doing the dolphin swim, you may want to arrive as early as possible so you can get an earlier dolphin swim [meaning your time slot will be less likely to be affected by any incoming thunder/lightning].  It's also nice to get the swim done early, so you don't have to worry about checking the time constantly to ensure you don't miss your specific time slot.  We always like getting there early, having breakfast, getting dressed in our wetsuits and then doing the dolphin swim, which generally has us done all the "scheduled" stuff by 10 am.  Then we have the rest of the day to just relax and enjoy.
> 
> Don't stress too much about planning your day out.....that's part of the joy of Discovery Cove.   You'll have plenty of time to check out the whole park, and then let your favorite areas dictate the remainder of your time.  If you really love the snorkeling, you'll likely want to spent a lot of time in the Grand Reef.  Some folks love soaking up the sun from one of the many chairs on the beach.  Others could spend all day floating around the Wind Away River, making sandcastles, or enjoying endless snacks in the sunken loungers of the Freshwater Oasis.  Enjoy every relaxing, perfect moment of your visit!


If you’re just doing the day guest without packages do you have to wear a wet suit even to do the lazy river or swim in pool?  By vest to you mean life jacket?

Is it worth it to book a daybed?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Sue M said:


> If you’re just doing the day guest without packages do you have to wear a wet suit even to do the lazy river or swim in pool?  By vest to you mean life jacket?
> 
> Is it worth it to book a daybed?



Yes, guests must wear either a wet suit or vest while in the water anywhere in the park....the requirement is not tied to animal interactions or other package components.  It's a safety thing:  the backs of the vests and wetsuits have yellow tabs that make it easier for the lifeguards to see you. 

The vests are not lifejackets.  They are made from the same material as the wetsuits, but are only vests and not the full suits.  They are very light and make it much easier to use the restroom than when wearing the wetsuits (though they offer much less warmth, so not always as practical in cooler weather).  It is also worth noting that if you opt for the wetsuit vs the vest, you have your choice between the shortie wetsuit (with shorts-length leg coverage) or the full wetsuit (which will completely cover your legs).

We've never found the daybeds to be a good value.  We've splurged for a cabana several times, but the daybeds don't offer much more than what the loungers and umbrellas do......the latter of which are plentiful and free.


----------



## Sue M

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Yes, guests must wear either a wet suit or vest while in the water anywhere in the park....the requirement is not tied to animal interactions or other package components.  It's a safety thing:  the backs of the vests and wetsuits have yellow tabs that make it easier for the lifeguards to see you.
> 
> The vests are not lifejackets.  They are made from the same material as the wetsuits, but are only vests and not the full suits.  They are very light and make it much easier to use the restroom than when wearing the wetsuits (though they offer much less warmth, so not always as practical in cooler weather).  It is also worth noting that if you opt for the wetsuit vs the vest, you have your choice between the shortie wetsuit (with shorts-length leg coverage) or the full wetsuit (which will completely cover your legs).
> 
> We've never found the daybeds to be a good value.  We've splurged for a cabana several times, but the daybeds don't offer much more than what the loungers and umbrellas do......the latter of which are plentiful and free.


Thanks for your reply!  Going in August I’ll opt for the vest!  Good to know about day bed. I saw pics of them and noticed they have a full canopy and walls that can be untied to cover 3 sides. With afternoon rainstorms in August I thought they’d offer good protection while waiting out the rain.


----------



## JulieV2222

As of late April 2022, aviary is closed for walking through but open for swimming through via Wind Away river. I was told this is due to Avian Flu. Then apparently in May will close for “renovations.”


----------



## mjhtvchick

JulieV2222 said:


> As of late April 2022, aviary is closed for walking through but open for swimming through via Wind Away river. I was told this is due to Avian Flu. Then apparently in May will close for “renovations.”



Thanks for this!  I saw on the website that it was closed for "enhancements" through May but wondered if it didn't also have something to do with the avian flu.  We are hoping to go in August but if the aviary is not available, that might be a "deal-breaker" for my daughter - it is one of her favorite parts of the park.


----------



## Joanna71985

JulieV2222 said:


> As of late April 2022, aviary is closed for walking through but open for swimming through via Wind Away river. I was told this is due to Avian Flu. Then apparently in May will close for “renovations.”


 
it was closed for refurbishment already though


----------



## Gentry2004

We were there and Busch Gardens 2 weeks ago. All the bird exhibits are closed due to Avian Flu. That is the only reason. They don’t know when it will reopen - it just depends on what happens with the Flu.


----------



## mjhtvchick

Hi everyone - for those wondering about the status of the aviary, I received this from Discovery Cove today -


----------



## redboat45

Yep, Aviary is back open. Been open for a week now.  You just can't go to the front entrance.  Have to enter throught the river.  I'm SO happy they opened it back up!


----------



## Brandis

So good to hear! We go next weex and the aviary is one of my favorites!


----------



## NorthshoreTigerFan

redboat45 said:


> Yep, Aviary is back open. Been open for a week now.  You just can't go to the front entrance.  Have to enter throught the river.  I'm SO happy they opened it back up!


Agreed with Brandis, this is great news!  We are going the last full week of May, has anyone heard if they will continue to restrict entry to the river or open up the front entrance?

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Brandis

My guess is that as long as there are active cases of avian flu in Florida, they will keep the land entrance closed. Fine by me, it's more fun via the river and under the waterfall anyways. On my first few visits, I never even realised that there is another way into the aviary other than through the river


----------



## mjhtvchick

NorthshoreTigerFan said:


> Agreed with Brandis, this is great news!  We are going the last full week of May, has anyone heard if they will continue to restrict entry to the river or open up the front entrance?
> 
> Can't wait!!!


They said that they didn't anticipate making any further adjustments in the foreseeable future.  They expressed in their communications with me that they are essentially utilizing the chlorinated water to "disinfect" guests before and after interacting with the birds...for the safety of the birds and guests.


----------



## Joanna71985

I don't like that the only way into the aviary is through the lazy river. I always bring my camera with me, and now I have no way to get it there


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Joanna71985 said:


> I always bring my camera with me, and now I have no way to get it there


That was my thought as well.


----------



## Brandis

Just bring your phone, most current ones are waterproof. If not you could get a waterproof case.


----------



## andyw715

Brandis said:


> Just bring your phone, most current ones are waterproof. If not you could get a waterproof case.


I second this, or buy a waterproof digi-cam. I picked up a NIkon CoolPix W-something (not sure what model but the current offering is W300), there is a cheaper version but looks less rugged). Worked great in the aviary, river, dophin swim, and deep water areas.


----------



## Joanna71985

Brandis said:


> Just bring your phone, most current ones are waterproof. If not you could get a waterproof case.



My camera takes better photos than my phone though



andyw715 said:


> I second this, or buy a waterproof digi-cam. I picked up a NIkon CoolPix W-something (not sure what model but the current offering is W300), there is a cheaper version but looks less rugged). Worked great in the aviary, river, dophin swim, and deep water areas.



I like my current camera though (plus I don't want to spend money on something I would barely ever use)


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Brandis said:


> Just bring your phone, most current ones are waterproof. If not you could get a waterproof case.





Joanna71985 said:


> My camera takes better photos than my phone though


I bring a DSLR to DC. With a zoom lens you can get good shots of the dolphin interactions, ie no photo package needed to get good photos. 

Aside from that, those of us with cheaper phones cannot get camera-comparable shots on our phones. Even if the birds are posing nicely, but especially those shots you really need to get quickly. 

If it was just my phone, I would put it in 2 ziplocs to get into the aviary but that would be difficult with a DSLR. Gallon ziplocs maybe.


----------



## Joanna71985

CAPSLOCK said:


> I bring a DSLR to DC. With a zoom lens you can get good shots of the dolphin interactions, ie no photo package needed to get good photos.
> 
> Aside from that, those of us with cheaper phones cannot get camera-comparable shots on our phones. Even if the birds are posing nicely, but especially those shots you really need to get quickly.
> 
> If it was just my phone, I would put it in 2 ziplocs to get into the aviary but that would be difficult with a DSLR. Gallon ziplocs maybe.



the camera I use is a DSLR. my problem is between the body and lens, I don't think there's a bag it would fit in. I guess I'll just have to keep waiting until it goes back to normal


----------



## mjhtvchick

Hi all - I haven't updated the primary post on this thread in a while - if there is interest, I don't mind taking a bit of time to do so.  Thoughts?


----------



## macraven

An update would be very helpful !


----------



## Mikey15

I haven't been to DC since 2019, so I am curious to hear what's new and how things are going!

Potentially heading back later this year,


----------



## mjhtvchick

macraven said:


> An update would be very helpful !


Will do!  Will start working on it!   Glad to hear that it is still beneficial and that it is helping people find information.


----------



## macraven

Thank You !!


----------



## mjhtvchick

Sorry that I got a little delayed getting this done, but the main post is now updated!


----------



## WalkingintheFog

Are there floatation devices available for the lazy canal?


----------



## Brandis

macraven said:


> An update would be very helpful !


Yes, they have pool noodles for the lazy river and they have swim vests in sizes for toddlers up to at least XXL. 

The noodles are not allowed in the Dolphin Lagoon or Grand Reef!

Sone other stuff I noticed on my last visit (Nov. 14, 2022):

- No more free photograph taken on the path coming in. (Already not existant in May 2022)

- The buffet is being renovated and all meals are served a la carte and on a reduced menu, also needed to select a time for lunch at check-in (might be done by now)

-Wet suits are no longer mandatory when in the water

- This might be something that has existied for a long time and I just never noticed, since we always choose loungers on the stretch of sand between the lazy river and the Dolphin Lagoon and always used the snack stand at the start of the lazy river. 
I inew about the second snack stand near the Grand Reef but always assumed they the the same snacks (salted pretzels and cookies) but there, they also offer pizza which was quite good, by the way.


----------



## Rick195275

Brandis said:


> Yes, they have pool noodles for the lazy river and they have swim vests in sizes for toddlers up to at least XXL.
> 
> The noodles are not allowed in the Dolphin Lagoon or Grand Reef!
> 
> Sone other stuff I noticed on my last visit (Nov. 14, 2022):
> 
> - No more free photograph taken on the path coming in. (Already not existant in May 2022)
> 
> - The buffet is being renovated and all meals are served a la carte and on a reduced menu, also needed to select a time for lunch at check-in (might be done by now)
> 
> -Wet suits are no longer mandatory when in the water
> 
> - This might be something that has existied for a long time and I just never noticed, since we always choose loungers on the stretch of sand between the lazy river and the Dolphin Lagoon and always used the snack stand at the start of the lazy river.
> I inew about the second snack stand near the Grand Reef but always assumed they the the same snacks (salted pretzels and cookies) but there, they also offer pizza which was quite good, by the way.


Thanks for this update! So you didn’t have to wear their wetsuits in the water all day??


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Rick195275 said:


> So you didn’t have to wear their wetsuits in the water all day??


No, only in the dolphin lagoon. It was a surprising but nice change from past visits.

No buffet was a bummer, plus the service was a bit haphazard. You sit at any open table and a server will come to ask your order. But they were not great about getting around to the tables fairly or consistently, so it became more irritating watching newly seated people get food before anyone came over to acknowledge us. Did not need to select a lunch time.


----------



## bloomcruisers

Anyone know when the buffet will reopen? We aren't going till May, so hope it will be back by then. Everything seems to take forever anymore.


----------

